# Attention Whoring: Look at my Sig and Ava



## mucus (Mar 8, 2011)

Any criticism is seen as a chance to improve!


----------



## Nujui (Mar 8, 2011)

Ummmm....If it looks what I think it looks, than ew, but still, it's ok.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 8, 2011)

I prefer Stocking without the green overlay and saturation.
Otherwise they're kinda good.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome. I really really really want to be able to draw stuff like this one day.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 8, 2011)

Your drawing skills rhape mine.

...

Get it?


----------



## Ikki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's awesome because it's Stocking.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 8, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Awesome. I really really really want to be able to draw stuff like this one day.


It's a scene from the anime Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt. All he did was crop, and add a few filters in photoshop.


----------

